# 1970 Aquasport 22.2 project



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

OK, so the wife is out of town and I am thinking about buying a new project. Crazy, maybe. Worth it in the end, most likely! I still have to go check it out before buying it, so we will see. My question for you guys is who would you recommend for fiberglass and paint work. I know my schedule is going to be hectic and I can't see having the time to do some of the work my self right now. Any advice would be appreciated. Here is what she looks like right now.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Patriot on here is doing an aquasport for ocean master looks awesome !


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

I have looked at some of the projects on here and they look awesome. I am realling hoping this boat turns out to be in good shape. I can see having to replace to the fuel tank and some other stuff, but I hope the floor and stringers are good.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The 22.2s are sick boats. Ive seen some guys really deck them out into the ultimate inshore/nearshore boat with towers and all.

The AS 170 I sold Ocean Master was a '76 in phenomenal shape, the floor and stringers were great. I know on my old 170 the stringers had no wood in them, probably the same for the 22.2.

If its in good shape and you dont mind dumping some money into it, you can have a sweet ride.


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

I can get it for $2500.00 with trailer and 1989 fuel injected 150 suzuki. Boat has been parked for 7 years, but supposedly motor ran great when parked. I have been looking for a while and the price seems decent.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I believe these are refereed to as "flat back" Aquasports. If you don't buy it I would sure like to see it myself.

Tom Kennedy (Patriot Yacht Services) lives in Gulf Breeze and I'm sure he would take a look at it with you. 

It would take 3k to 7k to restore. It all depends on what you want out of it in the end. I would put a tower with controls up top.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

This is what I would do with it. Pictured is a 1976.

I have to resize the pics..I'll post a link to a rebuilt one.


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

OM, the pic did not show up, but I have seen them with towers and they look really good. Thanks for the info on Tom. I may see if he will check it out with me. BTW, you boat looked great. You are correct, it is the "flatback model". I have been lurking on the classic aquasport site some and checking out their builds. Nice boats.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Maybe this will work;

http://www.hammerheadlivewell.com/finished.htm


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Spectre Gunner said:


> OM, the pic did not show up, but I have seen them with towers and they look really good. Thanks for the info on Tom. I may see if he will check it out with me. BTW, you boat looked great. You are correct, it is the "flatback model". I have been lurking on the classic aquasport site some and checking out their builds. Nice boats.


If you need help with the fiberglass work and wiring just let me know. I did all I could possibly do before Tom took over and finished the final body work and paint. That boat would make the best inshore fishing boat in this area. many south Florida guides use these boats on a daily basis.


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

I have seen Hammerheads work on the net. Looks like they do an awesome job. Not sure I can put quite that much money into it just yet. Thanks for the offer to help as well. I am headed back to the States from England tomorrow and need to go look at this boat ASAP.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Gunner,

Give me a call. I'll go out and look it over with you. I have a moisture meter for checking core and transom.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Patriot said:


> Gunner,
> 
> Give me a call. I'll go out and look it over with you. I have a moisture meter for checking core and transom.


Nice that's a great offer!


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

that's the model i wanted to start with before i did mine. But i already had a 17cc. i'm jealous.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Duke S (Nov 26, 2011)

Looking forward to following your project!


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

I definitely appreciate the offer guys and will let you know. I am wanting a boat I can fish soon. If the Aquasport is in good shape and I could fish for now after getting the motor to purr I will probably get it. If not, I love skinny water boats and this one will fit the bill perfectly and it is a good price too.










Now I just have to decide wether to go big then spend more money or go small and just enjoy it! Decisions, decisons! I need to hurry up and decide before they are both sold.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

DId you buy it?
i was texting the owner asking questions he answered a few and sold sorry its sold shortly after..


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

Which boat ox? Aquasport or Ash Craft?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

ash


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If you don't buy the Aquasport please let me know..!!

Can you please tell me where it is located and the contact information.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Did anyone notice the Band-Aid on the transom of the Ash Craft?


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Yup....looks like starboard and 5200 patch. Pretty large repair area so the transom was rotted at least half way down.


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

I already asked about that. He said he restored the boat a while ago and the transom was for a short shaft motor so he made an aluminum riser to fit his long shaft motor. He said the transom was solid before and still is. I will definitely check it good if I decide to go with the smaller Ash Craft.


----------



## Spectre Gunner (Sep 6, 2010)

I ended up not buying either boat due to different reasons. I ended up buying this boat instead. Not a center console like I wanted, but it was affordable and will get me on the specks, reds and bass! That is what really matters.


----------

